# Various Steelworks, Europe



## mortaldecay (Nov 7, 2012)

Being lazy, I thought I would dump all of these into one report. 

Something about steel makes me wet. I think this picture sums up why....





_(Taken from http://www.lightstalkers.org/) HF6 in action_

With this in mind, the aim of the last trip was to try and get as many of the steelworks done as possible. This is what me, Total404, NickUK and Gone managed...

*Forge Lunaire*

Shut down in 2009 and no prospect of a possible buyer, they started to demolish this giant. They still employ around 350 of the 1,100 workers laid off on other sections of the site. Demolition was held back at the beginning of September with the death of two workers, so we managed to get in with no trouble as they were working at the back of the site.  




































*HF4*

The blast furnace stopped working in 2008, was not restarted and the plant closed March this year along. Over 1000 people lost their jobs. This could be one of the most interesting ways into a site I've ever encountered. I came out looking like a chimney sweep. 









































*HF6*

This one was shut back way in 2005 and there were talks of restarting it back up in 2008. This year, ArcelorMittal announced that all steel production in Liege would stop. This included a nearby blast furnace and rolling mill

Didn't take too many shots here


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow! Amazing set of photos, some lovely sites too - places just stay mint longer over there!


----------



## krela (Nov 8, 2012)

That's my kind of exploration. Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 8, 2012)

Amazing,a mammoth of a site.Superb photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 8, 2012)

Glorious,simply glorious.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 8, 2012)

Some astounding photos there, especially the bird's eye view one.

Breath taking!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 8, 2012)

*Thats ACE!! *


----------



## Hendreforgan (Nov 9, 2012)

. . . getting more than a slight case of vertigo here looking at - or should that be "down from" - some of those pix.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 9, 2012)

Metal mahem gone nuts :wideeyed: That's just awesome


----------



## night crawler (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome photos, can't get over the size of the expansion joint in one of the photo's and the shear size of the places. Loved it.


----------



## possessed (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, that definitely raises the bar very high for future explores. I've looked at quite a lot of sites on the internet, and that's possibly the best one I've seen


----------



## John_D (Nov 10, 2012)

Fantastic set of pictures


----------



## mookster (Nov 10, 2012)

Amazing stuff, pure industrial porn.


----------



## Stussy (Nov 10, 2012)

Really amazing pictures there, they all look excellent epxlores, why can't there be these places over here!


----------



## silver surfer (Nov 11, 2012)

fantastic pics , brings back memories of working at scunthorpe steelworks .


----------



## a_little_feisty (Nov 11, 2012)

That definitely does it for me . . . fantastic!!! :notworthy:


----------



## shane.c (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like a massive place good pics,


----------



## vmlopes (Nov 15, 2012)

Top work ennuff said


----------



## wolfism (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice set of photos, the scale of "Lunaire" is enormous, then you realise there are another three halls behind that one…


----------



## David K5 (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice however I dont think I could handle those heights


----------



## Klayton (Nov 19, 2012)

Amazing stuff. The shots of the giant empty halls full of walkways and machinery are just breathtaking.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 1, 2013)

This is so very cool! 

Thanks.


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good stuff. Love the colours


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't comprehend the sheer size of these places. 
The photos really are something to be admired.


----------

